# CRP Grazing



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

The ND Stockmens Assoc. has asked the Feds to open up Adams,Bowman,Hettinger,Grant,Logan,and Emmons counties for emergency grazing.This is during the nesting time of waterfowl and upland.You can bet if dry conditions prevail more will be added along with haying.This could have a huge affect on nesting.


----------

